# WTS: Legendary



## sigimalygos (24. Juni 2010)

Seid gegrüßt,

Also ich komme gleich auf den Punkt, Ich möchte den 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verkaufen.


Realm: Die Arguswacht
Fraktion: Allianz



Preis Zwischen 75-100k Gold


Und dammit die Flamer n bisl gebremst werden sag ich gleich des is kein normales lvl 60 Epic.
Den aus dieser Waffe wird....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit also eine LEGENDÄRE Waffe.

Auserdem erhaltet ihr auch eine HELDENTAT 

Ihr könnt mich hier im Forum oder ingame meine Chars Facesmasher, Nojin, Buldar, Yoguu anschreiben.

das höchste Gebot bis ende nächsten Monats bekommt ihn.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte auf den Punkt kommen...

Hier ist kein Handelsforum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür gibt es genpgend WoW Interne Möglichkeiten, die Sachen zu werben.


----------



## sigimalygos (24. Juni 2010)

Wirst du eigentlich von Buffed bezahlt? is doch echt krank ich seh dich 24/7 hier im Forum andere leute paddeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (24. Juni 2010)

Die Waffe ist übrigens nix besonderes. Legendary wird sie nur, wenn man den Drop von Ragnaros hat. Und der ist verdammt selten.


----------

